# Reds



## Buckshot00 (Nov 13, 2010)

Took my 4 year old son fishing today. We caught 7 reds.


----------



## little possum (Nov 15, 2010)

Pic isnt working for me.

Nice weather for this time of year. Sister is trying to get me to ride down to Wilmington to fish one weekend.


----------



## KD57 (Nov 15, 2010)

No pics for me either, but I sent rep for it anyway. Always good to take a kid fishing.


----------

